
80x Faster Rust Code? - choiway
https://github.com/choiway/prognog
======
rvz
> I'm still suprised by how much faster the Rust code given that it's not
> taking advantage of concurrency.

Dynamically-typed language with a GC, executing scripts via an interpreter
will always be slower against a compiled, statically-typed language with no
GC.

Unfortunately, this comparison is sort of unfair and is frankly "optimization"
by using another language.

~~~
acdha
It’s not as simple as a dynamic language - python code which is heavily using
things which are implemented in C will typically have much less margin. In
this case, they’re comparing a Pandas dataframe to a much less complicated
HashMap and I’d expect a large fraction of the delta to be related to all of
the extra magic in Pandas — which is a great cue to ask whether you need that
since you’re definitely paying for it.

